# Spotted saltwater eel



## 1cutsalot (Jul 12, 2007)

My eel won't eat It was eating great until a couple weeks ago. We've been stick feeding enriched raw shrimp, 3-4 about 2-3 times a week. parameters seem o.k. Its been a little chilly at nite,about 76-75 degrees. No external ailments,color is good.It's breathing is alittle off,maybe labored? Any thoughts or remedies? Hard too find cures and causes on the world wide web!


----------



## bettababy (Oct 12, 2006)

Can you please post some information for us so we can help you as quickly as possible?
Tank size?
Water params for ammonia, nitrite, nitrate, pH, calcium?
What species of eel is this? If you're unsure, can you please post a picture?
How long as this tank been set up?
What other animals are in it?
What type of substrate? (crushed coral or live sand?)
How much live rock in the tank?
Is there a heater in the tank?
What type of lighting and how long is it on/off?
What is your spg/salinity?
How big is the eel?

Once we have answers to these questions we should be able to help you with your problem. Please post exact water params for each test listed. Without these we won't have any idea what is happening with water quality, and yes, we need them all to be able to see where they match up or don't.


----------



## 1cutsalot (Jul 12, 2007)

*saltwater eel*

Tank specs - 300gal-8ftx2ftx30in
FOWLR - argolive (sub)&approx300lbs rock(live)
2 protein skimmers - Amg G4 & G4x
T5s (new gens.) 14k & actinics approx 14 hrs per day & nite lites
Parameters - salinity 1.021, ph 8.0, nitrate 50-60ppm, nitrites0, ammonia 0-0.25ppms, calcium 450ppm, phosphates over 10 ppm, copper .50ppm (Had a bout of ich about 6- 5 months ago)
Temp.>77-78 degrees
Tank mates - 4 tangs, 3 angels, 1 trigger, 1 lionfish, 1 wrasse, 1 damsel, 2 other eels (1 zebra 36 in & 1 snowflake 10-12 in) His buddy is the Zebra & the snowflakes hideout is up in the rocks. Noone show any signs of external illness. They eat & breath normal. The eel thats sick seems to be gulping air & not eating (2 weeks) it is about 26-30 in Moray about 3-4 yrs old. Maybe from Hawaii, we could never identfy? I'm not sure if I inserted the picture correctly so if it did'nt get in please let me know and I will try again. Or, give me an email address to send it to.

Thanks!


----------

